# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΣΕΙΡΗΝΑ - ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ

## markisi13

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα και ψάχνω να βρω λύση οπότε αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει.
Έχουμε ένα θυροτηλέφωνο CTC και επειδή όταν χτυπάνε το κουδούνι δεν ακούνε τον ήχο του θυροτηλεφώνου διότι έχει αρκετή φασαρία (ξυλουργείο), θέλω να συνδέσω κάποιο κουδούνι ή σειρήνα (πχ σαν αυτά που έχουν στα σχολεία) που να έχει μεγαλύτερη ένταση για να το ακούνε.
Το θυροτηλέφωνο μέσα έχει ηχείο και όχι buzzer. Οπότε φαντάζομαι δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω κάτι στην έξοδο του ηχείου.
Τι θα μπορούσα να συνδέσω για να το πετύχω αυτό;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Μέτρα τάση που πάει στο ηχείο

----------


## MAIK721

Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο στα 12 ή 24 vdc που δουλεύουν και τα περισσότερα θυροτηλέφωνα https://electronicroom.eu/el/siren-a...B1-230vac.html

----------

mikemtb (14-02-22)

----------


## markisi13

Επειδή θα πρέπει να πάω στον χώρο να μετρήσω την τάση του ηχείου προς το παρόν ανεβάζω και το σχεδιάγραμμα μήπως μπορεί να βγει άκρη.

----------


## MAIK721

Αν είδα καλά το E είναι δυνατότητα δεύτερου ήχου από μπουτόν ορόφου με πρόσθετο βομβητή. https://www.scribd.com/document/3493...D-CTC#download

----------


## mikemtb

παρε σημα από το D και Ο οση ωρα παταει καποιος το μπουτον εκει εχει αλλαγη τάσης. μετρα εκεί  και λογικα με ενα απλο κυκλωματακι και ενα ρελε να βαλεις οτι σειρηνα θες. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## markisi13

> παρε σημα από το D και Ο οση ωρα παταει καποιος το μπουτον εκει εχει αλλαγη τάσης. μετρα εκεί  και λογικα με ενα απλο κυκλωματακι και ενα ρελε να βαλεις οτι σειρηνα θες. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μετράω τάση όταν χτυπάει κάποιος το κουδούνι στο D και Ο αλλά η τάση είναι πολύ χαμηλή... Γύρω στα 2v ac.
Οπότε ένα 12v relay που έβαλα δεν μπορεί να το τριγκαρει.
Καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να τριγκαρω το ρελε?
Αν πάρω 5v ρελε θα το τριγκαρει;

----------

